# Naked Dixee Chicks at Corn Cob City!



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2011)

Heh Heh, thought that might spark some interest, lol!

I've been consorting with some guy named Todd who brought it to light that there are indeed corn cobs available (see my thread below on Corn Cobs)!  In fact, he sent me some to test out with the Amazen Pellet Smoker in my smokehouse.  So, to test without breaking the bank, I bought two chickens on Wednesday, September 28th.  Because of my modified diet, I decided to skin them, but couldn't decide whether to skin them before curing or after, so I skinned one and not the other and put them in the brine:








Used my (now) regular brine of 1 gal. water, 1 cup Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar, 1 cup Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] Brown Sugar Blend, 1/3 cup Sea Salt, and 1 tbsp. DQ Curing Salt (6.25% Nitrite).  Made up 2 gallons and put in the brine, minimum brine time would be 3 days.

During this time, there was holdups in acquiring the equipment and pellets but all resolved and was set to smoke today!  Now, that is 11 days, not 3.  Any fear that it was too long?  No, I remember dad keeping chickens in the brine up to 14 days as sometimes they sold well and sometimes not.  I was about to put my money where my mouth is, lol!

I pulled out the chickens and skinned the other; there was little if any difference skinning it before or after, quite honestly:



















Skinned and sacked ready for the smokehouse!

The next factor was where was I going to put the Amazen Pellet Smoker?  My logical guess was even with the propane burner right by the lower air inlet for good oxygenation:













You can see it was right by the air intake vent! But... didn't happen... kept going out!   I took it out of the smokehouse and set it on the table and poof! it started generating smoke like crazy - obviously where I had it, it was competing with the burner for oxygen!  So, I placed it back in the smokehouse on the drip pan bars half way up.  BINGO!  It was generating smoke wonderfully!







and, this is the result!







I smoked them a total of 9 hours, used two pans of pellets (they burn faster than hardwood, naturally!).  But, this was the result!







out of the sacks:







The results?  Cured and Smoked Skinless Chickens with a Lo-Salt curing brine and even without the skins they were still juicy and tender; the meat exposed to the smoke was a bit hardened from the smoke but more than edible, they were delicious!

I have to admit when they first started smoking, memories from yesteryear came flooding back and I was blubbering like a baby with all the rememberances of waking up in a smoke-filled bedroom while dad smoked his meats (our bedroom above the meatroom!) and that sweet corn cob smell permeating my pores once again!  It is a sweeter, milder, less acrid smoke than hardwood, the innate corn sugars adding to the quality and depth of the smoke!

For all you pellet owners of Todd's AMAZING invention, try some corn cob pellets.  They burn faster, about 3-4 hours on a fill with 1 end lit, and to start them put the torch to them for 1.5 - 2 minutes until they flame.  If necessary, use a small bellows to fan the burn (I used to smoke, blowing into them is like ... torture, lol!).  Once caught though, they produce a great smoke experience that is not harsh.  You can get them at Tractor Supply or other farm supply places as pellet bedding for animals!  I know I'm stocking up; they will be replacing my hardwood in my iron frying pan for sure!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks great pops.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...You got me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## venture (Oct 9, 2011)

OMG.  Pops you have done it again! Another Pops link saved.

Also, I need to know about those corn cobs.  I love to smoke with corn cobs, but I wonder how those were prepped for the AMNPS?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks great to me too.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 9, 2011)

I should also add that I do have the option to just put the pellets into my iron frying pan on the burner.  I tried that and they do combust and produce a good amount of smoke; however, it defeats the purpose of the pellet smoking device in that you would have to repeat this action every half hour (just like we had to feed the crushed corn cobs into the slide-out pan over the propane burner in my dad's smokehouses every half hour).  With the AMAZEN pellet smoker, once you start it you can forget about it until it completes it's total burn; set and forget!  And I'm not filling a WSM; this smokehouse is 3 ft. deep and 3 ft. wide and 6 ft. tall and you can see the smoke pouring out of it from the AMAZEN unit; and that picture was taken once I refilled the unit and had only lit one end, not both!  PLENTY of great quality corn cob smoke on a CONTINUOUS basis, not stop and start like having to feed hardwood chunks every half hour to an hour!  And, I now have the option to have the heat on or off and to whatever degree I wish - my smokehouse is now a huge Cold Smoker!  I can sack cheeses and cold smoke them - WOW!  My dad used to smoke cheese in his smokehouse when we smoked bacons or hams - but it was very time consuming as we'd have to put it in, take it out as it heated up, put it back in, etc. so it wouldn't totally melt through the sacking cloth.  This is now S I M P L E !!!  Once again, THANK YOU TODD JOHNSON for your AMAZEN pellet smoker device - everyone must get one!  You certainly won't regret it!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 9, 2011)

No prepping needed, just take them out of the bag and put them in the AMAZEN pellet smoker and light!

I did track down the manufacturer of the corn cob pellets at Tractor Supply and they have a website:   http://www.bestcob.com   and describe how the pellets are pelletized with only steam and water and no other chemicals; feel free to check them out!


Venture said:


> OMG.  Pops you have done it again! Another Pops link saved.
> 
> Also, I need to know about those corn cobs.  I love to smoke with corn cobs, but I wonder how those were prepped for the AMNPS?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome Thread, POPS !!

Beautiful looking birds!!!

And thanks for the great review of the corn cob pellets!!!

Bear


----------



## plj (Oct 9, 2011)

Pops, that just sounds so good... The corn will be coming down in another week or so, I'm going to salvage a box full of cobs and try this exactly the way you describe!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like a great Idea..

The TS place is kinda close and they have the pellets in stock..

  Thanks!!!

  Craig


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2011)

The reason they make corn cob pellets is for pet litter...Chicks look real good I will have to try the nets...Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually, they have many uses:

http://www.bestcob.com/retail-products

http://www.bestcob.com/commercial-products
 


Roller said:


> The reason they make corn cob pellets is for pet litter...Chicks look real good I will have to try the nets...Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 9, 2011)

I need to give credit where credit it due, btw, after my wife read the thread.  I could not have done this alone by any means, from my son carrying the brine bucket out for me, helping (well, doing!) the chicken-skinning, helping me set up the stones for the test burn, sacking the birds, etc. etc. - it was a family affair, lol because of my strokes there's limited amounts of anything I can do; of course I don't want to admit it, naturally, lol!  A Fassett Family Project!


----------



## rstr hunter (Oct 9, 2011)

We always lit them to roast hot dogs over and they were great, but never tried smoking with them.  Good idea. Good looking birds.


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

Outstanding post pops, thank you! Now I have to get me some corn cobs again!

That pair has got to be the prettiest poster-perfect chickens I have EVER seen, and that is the total truth. They look delicious and got my carniverous fangs hanging out drooling for them...wow! I just loved the way the sacks made them turn out. Where can someone get those sacks?

Thanks for sharing another perfect post, Pops!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Pops

Fantastic Looking birds!

Pops keeps talking about smoking with corn cobs, but they just aren't as easy to find as you think.  Sure, you can walk the fields after the combine, but that takes time and energy.  I had seen ground corn cobs used for kitty litter, and even gave it a try. but it did not burn very well and was expensive.  I contacted Pops and asked him if I could source Corn Cob Pellets, would he test them for me.  Of course, he jumped on the chance.

It turns out that Corn Cobs are ground up for many things from growing mushrooms to animal bedding.  I was lucky enough to find some locally and test them in my A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER.  The first burn did not work very well, and I kept plugging away at it until I figured it out.  All the time, I was keeping Pops posted on my progress.  Finally, I figured it out, and sent a package out to Pops to test.

The end result was to give a GREAT MAN a small piece of his childhood back.  It sounds crazy, but in the back of my mind, I was hoping these stupid little pellets would jog a memory for Pops.  Pops pm'd me that the smell brought back memories of his Dad's smokehouse.  I showed the pm to my wife, and told her that this is the kind of stuff that makes my day!

Pops your are truly one of my heroes!!!

I hope you enjoy the gift!

Todd


----------



## doug56 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice looking birds! I was wondering what temp did you run your smokehouse at and what was the IT of the bird when you pulled them.

That is some nice smoke from the AMAZEN pellet smoker to fill that big smoker of yours.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 9, 2011)

Those look awesome, and the brine I made note of, but what temp did you try to maintain in the smoker?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 9, 2011)

Temp averaged 220° overall, finished a bit higher last hour to 260° to make sure they were to temp throughout.  IT was 157° at the largest part of the breasts, so the thighs were a little hotter, around 163°.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 9, 2011)

I get them from Butcher Packer:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_78&products_id=228
 


Rivet said:


> Outstanding post pops, thank you! Now I have to get me some corn cobs again!
> That pair has got to be the prettiest poster-perfect chickens I have EVER seen, and that is the total truth. They look delicious and got my carniverous fangs hanging out drooling for them...wow! I just loved the way the sacks made them turn out. *Where can someone get those sacks?*
> Thanks for sharing another perfect post, Pops!


----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful looking hens. I'd love to see a pic of your smoke house. I may have to build one some day...if the wife will let me. lol. If I keep doing a good job smoking she may just let me.

Nevermind just saw your link. Checking out your smokehouse build now. thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'ts funny you should ask that; I've been meaning to take some updated pictures of the smokehouse anyways!




















Now, you know you've got the smoking bug really bad when you're outside at 4:30 in the morning taking pictures of your smokehouse!  lol!


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Pop it is great idea to hang the birds in a net .


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2011)

The birds look awesome there Pops


----------



## flareside92 (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome looking birds pops. If those pictures don't get your taste buds working then something is wrong!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks fantastic!Thanks for the info on the bag.I have been wondering you were you were getting them.All i have see were Emril's flavored bags on amazon.You made me laugh when you posted your 4am pictures
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.It's not a hobby it's a obsession
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Was it just me or were them chickens huge.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep on keeping on and remember recovery takes time.


----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the updated pics on the smoke house Pop, that baby's worn in well I can see from the blackened walls. lol


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 13, 2011)

That's the age old question when making henways....


michael ark said:


> Looks fantastic!Thanks for the info on the bag.I have been wondering you were you were getting them.All i have see were Emril's flavored bags on amazon.You made me laugh when you posted your 4am pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2011)

Bear


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait for it.......................................................................


----------



## sqwib (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome birds pops

... I don't know how these posts have been getting past me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread.

WOW Pops those birds look beautiful!

Thank-you for another great thread! Very informative.


----------



## billdawg (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks Awesome!!!!


----------



## shortend (Oct 15, 2011)

Great looking chicks, Pops! That Best Cob processor is only 25 mi East of me. Never knew it exsisted or that there was such a thing as corn cob pellets for that matter. I've got some corn cobs drying right now, because I wanted to try smoking something with corncobs, after having been inspired by the stories of your fathers meat market operation. I was planning to chop up the cobs after drying to about the size of pellets. I will still give that a try just to experience the old way. The pellets however look to be one heck of a lot easier. We have a TS sore in town and I'm going to have to get some of those. Which of the pellet products did you use? Are they all pretty much the same, or is there a difference between them?

Thanks Pops

ShortEnd


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm still using the pellets Todd sent me so I"m not sure, but they smoked those henways with ease!  I'm doing a bunch of cheeses tomorrow morning when it's cool to try out my "new" cold smokehouse with Todd's GREAT patented invention!  I plan on hanging all the cheeses in stockinette like I did the henways.., may try some of the hardwood pellets he included too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> I'm still using the pellets Todd sent me so I"m not sure, but they smoked those henways with ease!  I'm doing a bunch of cheeses tomorrow morning when it's cool to try out my "new" cold smokehouse with Todd's GREAT patented invention!  I plan on hanging all the cheeses in stockinette like I did the henways.., may try some of the hardwood pellets he included too!


Wow!

What a great idea!!!

I never even thought of smoking any henways with my AMNPS.

Thanks Pops---I'll get a couple tomorrow, if they have any!!!

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh Woe is me!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (Always wanted to use that phrase outside of an English Comp class).  I went in search of Corn Cob Pellets at all the usual suspect places (even pet litter sections) but to no avail.  I found pelletized pine, I found, well, everything but.  Guess I'll have to go online.  Hey Todd, you gonna add corn cob pellets to your inventory?????  I'd love to try this on a turkey, cut in half by my local butcher.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 17, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Oh Woe is me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check your mail box in a week or so!

Demo Time.....

TJ


----------



## nwdave (Oct 17, 2011)

You're the man, but then everyone knew that.


----------



## alelover (Oct 17, 2011)

Great birds Pops. Never knew there were corn pellets.  Is Todd selling them yet?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 17, 2011)

Only Mr. Todd can answer that one!  
 


alelover said:


> Great birds Pops. Never knew there were corn pellets.  Is Todd selling them yet?


----------



## shortend (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe Todd could elaberate on his intentions with the corn cob pellets. He may be in the R&D stage with that for the time being. If he's still looking for folks to try the pellets with pro & con feedback, I'd be game. Can't remember right off hand who turned the oak pellets into charcoal ( I'll have to do a search), but that was one hell of an idea, too! Todd's a busy energetic dude, and he sure don't waste any time in gettin' right out there ahead of the curve. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Gotta love that!

ShortEnd


----------



## michael ark (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok .I'll bite how much dose a henways?I looked for the marx brothers clip to put with.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 17, 2011)

ready?.......

............................'bout 3 pounds....!

(badabing!)
 


michael ark said:


> Ok .I'll bite how much dose a henways?I looked for the marx brothers clip to put with.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't resist....!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 17, 2011)

I new if i set  it up you would knock it down.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Was that from chicken soup or monkey business?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 17, 2011)

Marx brothers, lol!  Just interjecting a little humor!  Glad you helped the cause!  Thank you!  After three strokes, you gotta laugh or go crazy!


----------



## nwdave (Oct 17, 2011)

Getting back on thread ( well it is Pops thread so he can do anything he likes with it.....): Todd, if you're still lurking, you might as well add Corn Cob Pellets to your inventory.  Sounds like you already have a ready made market.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and just in time for the holidays.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## sound1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Look great, Now I have another smoke on the growing list of combinations to try. THX POPS


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Pops,*

*Thanks for another great post. Those chicks look awesome.*

*JC*


----------



## squirrel (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice Pops! I need to get ahold of some corn cobs. I sure wish I had saved all the ones from the fresh corn during the summer. Thanks for the great post sir!!!


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 22, 2011)

Great post Pops,

Awesome color on the birds


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 22, 2011)

NICE cured and smoked yard birds, Pops!

This reminds me of an experimental boneless/skinless chicken breast pastrami I made a couple years back...that made for some pretty tasty eating.

Knowing how my chix-strami came out, I'm 100% convinced that your birds were absalutely delicious!

Had to look for the title, too...good one! LOL!!!!

Got this one book-marked, so I don't forget how good cured chicken really is.

Thanks for the show, brother!

Eric


----------



## pops6927 (May 7, 2012)

The oldest son and his wife are going to a wedding in La., be back Sunday evening on Memorial Weekend, think I'll do the meat with my youngest son helping me skin the chix and do 4 of them plus 2 racks of Original-Bacon-On-A-Stick cured and smoked pork spareribs, too!  Give the mailbox on the Smokehouse a good workout!  Mix the new Pitmaster blend with some corncob pellets on the top!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 13, 2012)

By golly Pops,, you never cease to A-maz-me. !!   Nice lookin birds.. Goona have to try to do one of them soon.. Maybe Christmas ..Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## mushroomboots (Aug 8, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> I need to give credit where credit it due, btw, after my wife read the thread.  I could not have done this alone by any means, from my son carrying the brine bucket out for me, helping (well, doing!) the chicken-skinning, helping me set up the stones for the test burn, sacking the birds, etc. etc. - it was a family affair, lol because of my strokes there's limited amounts of anything I can do; of course I don't want to admit it, naturally, lol!  A Fassett Family Project!


----------



## mushroomboots (Aug 8, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> I need to give credit where credit it due, btw, after my wife read the thread.  I could not have done this alone by any means, from my son carrying the brine bucket out for me, helping (well, doing!) the chicken-skinning, helping me set up the stones for the test burn, sacking the birds, etc. etc. - it was a family affair, lol because of my strokes there's limited amounts of anything I can do; of course I don't want to admit it, naturally, lol!  A Fassett Family Project!



I love your courage to be honest here, and I love that you aren't letting those strokes keep you from doing what you really enjoy!!  You inspire!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tack on a brain stem stroke and two more heart attacks to that total, been one helluva spring I wanna tell ya!


----------

